
Scala is not dead, but - pdeva1
http://movingfulcrum.com/scala-is-not-dead-but/
======
cat-dev-null
Sensational FUD and suspicion. It looks more like they're trying to ensure
Scala has actual, independent governance separate from frameworks and show
that TypeSafe/Lightbend/whatever isn't a SPoF nor going to dictate its
evolution _exclusively_. Moreover, the anecdotal sources linked indicate Java
and Scala _parity_. Plus, hiring one Java evangelist isn't sufficient to
declare a strategic shift in focus... and I don't see any hints about
"deprecating Scala" anything.

